# Lost Retainer Ring



## PolishDeli (Feb 17, 2020)

I lost the retainer ring for my LEM 5 pound stuffer
(https://www.lemproducts.com/product/part-retaining-ring-606/mighty-bite-5lb-sausage-stuffer-parts)

Trouble is; I didn’t realize that I lost it until after 5 pounds of soon-to-be kabanosy went into the suffer….so waiting for delivery of a replacement isn’t a good option.

 Anyone know what I can buy at a hardware store or supermarket to use as a substitute?


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 17, 2020)

I sure don't wish I could help.  

JC


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 17, 2020)

Looks like a unique part.  For the replacement of $2.99 I personally would have it overnight shipped.

John


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 17, 2020)

I wonder if the nut for a PVC P-trap or a PVC union would have the same threads?  The threads can't be too unique.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 17, 2020)

Thirdeye might be onto something, I just measured my TSM 5 lb stuffer and the discharge pipe is 1 1/4" which is a standard drain size, so it might just work.


----------



## conradjw (Feb 17, 2020)

Get it good and clean with alcohol removing all the grease then try wrapping it real tight with electrician tape then duck tape. May work?

If the horn is stainless it is possible to silver solder the horn to the suffer month by using the correct flux. Then when you get the new nut just heat up the silver solder and sweet the two pieces back apart again.

Never actually did this myself but have witnessed this done once before on some pipe fittings.


----------



## PolishDeli (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks for the advice.

Happy ending:  I found the retainer ring, and all was well. 

A slip joint nut has the wrong thread size :(
Other things I tried: Baby bottle top (medela brand), and pop-up sprinkler heads.
I was about try molding the threads/sculpting a ring with JB Weld.


----------

